# My bunny is bored!!!!!



## Ariana (Apr 30, 2019)

Help! Bunny barely does anything.

My bun squishy doesn’t like toys, he doesn’t really chew on cardboard or anything other than hay. I’ve went through tons of things but all he does is sit around. He’s perfectly healthy . I’ve tried hiding treats but he gets bored with it after the first find, I’ve tried treat balls, hand made brown paper bag toys. I’ve taught him to twirl for treats but he doesn’t wanna learn anything else. He seems so bored and I know he needs to chew bc if their teeth. Any suggestions I’ll try! Any toys , tricks etc ! He’s 4 years old and he’s free rage + has an entire large room all to himself. He doesn’t binky or flop . I’m also paranoid with toys so are there any shops or brands you trust to get toys from? What are your buns favorite toys. Plz help!!


----------



## A & B (Apr 30, 2019)

I find my bun enjoys things like wicker baskets, toys with texture, etc. What are some toys you have tried with him? Sometimes it takes trying many different types of toys and seeing what he likes best.


----------



## Ariana (Apr 30, 2019)

Thanks for responding! I’ve tried trio balls but he only likes one type and I can’t find that one separate. Timothy hay mats , baby keys ,treat balls , willow tunnel, treat bags. He has a metal pale that he stole from me, He likes to throw that sometimes . I just ordered baskets and a cardboard house from binky bunny. Any brands / stores that you recommend ?


----------



## A & B (Apr 30, 2019)

I've also tried the trio balls and my bun enjoys only one too. Have you tried cutting slits into a cardboard tube and stuffing it full of hay? There is also this one Timothy hay bowl that my bun devours in hours! I'll link it below.
https://www.walmart.com/ip/Kaytee-Forti-Diet-Timothy-Chew-A-Bowl-Small-Pet-Treat-Bowl/612239570
My favorite store is Binky Bunny, but I like getting things off Amazon.


----------



## Augustus&HazelGrace (Apr 30, 2019)

Mine love toilet paper tubes.


----------



## Blue eyes (Apr 30, 2019)

Don't worry about his teeth. It is the chewing of hay that grinds down those teeth. In fact only eating hay (or grass) causes them to move their jaw in that figure 8 grinding motion and only hay (grass) has the silica that acts like sandpaper. 

Many rabbits bore quickly of certain toys. It's a good idea to rotate toys so they think that an old (forgotten) toy is new. Other rabbits just don't have any interest in toys whatsoever. I've had several that had no interest. However, all of them enjoyed exploring larger cardboard boxes, tunnels, forts, etc. 

Binky bunny's cardboard castle is really neat. It may last if your rabbit doesn't chew cardboard, Mine all do, so I just use any old cardboard and make my own disposable ones. Again, though, I rearrange and rotate boxes, etc. to maintain interest.


----------



## Ariana (Apr 30, 2019)

Blue eyes said:


> Don't worry about his teeth. It is the chewing of hay that grinds down those teeth. In fact only eating hay (or grass) causes them to move their jaw in that figure 8 grinding motion and only hay (grass) has the silica that acts like sandpaper.
> 
> Many rabbits bore quickly of certain toys. It's a good idea to rotate toys so they think that an old (forgotten) toy is new. Other rabbits just don't have any interest in toys whatsoever. I've had several that had no interest. However, all of them enjoyed exploring larger cardboard boxes, tunnels, forts, etc.
> 
> ...


Thank you! I was worried he was the only one ! I ordered the castle. I’ll try the tubes also, I make my own version of that. I’ll put pictures below if any of you are interested in it. I just cut a paper sack , fill it with hay or treats and use strands from this ball to tie it .


----------



## somebunnylovesme (Apr 30, 2019)

I do this trick when my bunnies got bored of their toys. I placed the toy in their food or treat bag and they became interested again with the toy. 

They did figured out what I was doing, then I introduced them to a new toy once they were bored of their other toys.


----------



## Ariana (Apr 30, 2019)

Blue eyes said:


> Don't worry about his teeth. It is the chewing of hay that grinds down those teeth. In fact only eating hay (or grass) causes them to move their jaw in that figure 8 grinding motion and only hay (grass) has the silica that acts like sandpaper.
> 
> Many rabbits bore quickly of certain toys. It's a good idea to rotate toys so they think that an old (forgotten) toy is new. Other rabbits just don't have any interest in toys whatsoever. I've had several that had no interest. However, all of them enjoyed exploring larger cardboard boxes, tunnels, forts, etc.
> 
> ...


I just put together my binky bunny castle but he’s afraid off It!! He won’t go up the ramps, he can’t get traction, what can I do?


----------



## somebunnylovesme (Apr 30, 2019)

What does the binky bunny castle look like. I'm looking on binky bunny.com and not seeing it


----------



## Ariana (Apr 30, 2019)

It has two levels, I took out the top one to see if he would go on the second floor. I set him on a blanket with treats and he didn’t like it. (I took him out right after this because I didn’t want to make him scared). It’s pretty slick so I assume he can’t get traction. @somebunnylovesme


----------



## somebunnylovesme (Apr 30, 2019)

Some rabbits are a little shy of new toys. I know with my bunnies they were a little shy at first with new toys and it took them a little bit more time to warm up to them. With other toys they immediately started to play with them.


----------



## Nancy McClelland (May 1, 2019)

Our boy is very active at night when most of us are asleep. I make him 2 or 3 story cardboard castles--one really big box with 3 inter connected boxes with 2 or 3 levels with holes cut to connect them-lasts about 2 to 3 months and then I build a new one. Gives us both something to do.


----------

